# Wii U is basically dead



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Nintendo you must not disappoint me! =)

Bah what does that woman know! Go back to the kitchen. >_> ...Just kidding...

Anyway I hope Nintendo releases some good games.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I grew up with Nintendo and I bear them no ill will, but I kind of hope they flunk out of the hardware market and become a third-party developer like Sega did. They make some brilliant software, but I'm done buying their substandard hardware just to have access to it. I'd love to play the next 3D Mario game on a dual shock 4.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Troll bait much? :b

Topics like this are difficult to respond to, mostly because nobody listens to any kind of reasonable logic these days. But I'll try my best to give my input on the subject and also why people are massively over-exaggerating this situation right now.

It's no secret that the Wii U is struggling to find an audience, particularly when newer, more powerful consoles are going to be coming out the gate in a few months. But the funny thing is that the best selling gaming devices in each generation have very rarely, if ever, been the most powerful compared to the competition. 

Hell, look at this whole generation. Want to know what the best selling console was? The Wii with it's underpowered hardware compared to its HD rivals? Wrong answer. It was the Nintendo DS, which has gone on to sell over 150 million units, comparable with the PS2 and 50 million more than the Wii. That's insane, and the DS wasn't too expensive to produce either, so those are massive profits for a pathetically underpowered device compared to what the competition could do. And you can tell me it's just a handheld and not in the same market. I really don't care. It's a gaming device, so it's part of the competition. 

As for the Wii U being "dead", you can't make that claim. Nobody can, because it's only the first year that the system has been out, and as we've seen in the past with systems like the PS3, you can never tell how well something is going to do during its entire life cycle compared to its first year.

The other problem is that people are making pretty big assumptions on why the system isn't doing well. Most people think it's because people want better graphics. I call BS on that, both because of the underpowered device usually winning the generation argument, and also because some of the most popular and biggest selling games, like Minecraft for example, end up selling huge amounts of copies. Who do you think is smarter: The company that produces a big budget, graphically intensive game like Tomb Raider that somehow loses money after it sells 2 million copies, or the people who make Minecraft who make their games cheap as hell, yet end up selling so much more? 

No, it has nothing to do with the power. I guarantee the general public doesn't care. The actual problem is simple: It doesn't have the software to build that userbase, and it doesn't have the marketing to get people interested. For whatever reason, Nintendo hasn't been marketing the damn thing, and whatever attempts they have tried have been half-assed at best. But as I've heard, they are starting to step it up more now that Pikmin 3 is coming out.

So whatever. I'm really getting tired of this "Wii U is doomed" nonsense that the fanboy infested gaming media keeps flipping off about. They were saying the exact same thing about the 3DS and right now it's the top selling platform. If people want to think nobody wants it, that's perfectly fine. Just at least wait until the ****ing content starts coming out and the new systems are released to make that claim because if the Wii U does well during the holidays, I guarantee you nobody is going to be talking **** like they do now, and if they do, it'll be in a desperate attempt to make their new gaming rigs look so much better than they really are. 

I fail to see why you felt the need to make this topic, but thanks anyways. I really needed to get my thoughts out about what's been going on now because I find people are massively exaggerating the situation. By the way, despite terrible sales, Nintendo made a profit last quarter. Really loving this "doomed" talk.

And here's some more food for thought. Pikmin 3 came out a couple of weeks ago in Japan. Want to know what happened? Wii U sales trippled, finally making it surpass other devices at the time, aside from the 3DS, but that's not going to happen because the 3DS is Japan's best selling device right now. I'm smart enough to realize that it's not going to make a giant different and it isn't a permanent situation, but can you imagine how well it's going to start selling once more popular games like Mario 3D World come out? It's definitely going to pick up throughout the holidays, just as long as Nintendo markets it right.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I don't think console gaming in general is very popular anymore. I doubt either of Sony or Microsoft's next gen consoles will sell very well, either. People are tired of buying new consoles, that's all there is to it. I'm just going to stick with the PS3 and PC games I have now, since I don't even have the space for anymore consoles.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Xenos said:


> I grew up with Nintendo and I bear them no ill will, but I kind of hope they flunk out of the hardware market and become a third-party developer like Sega did. They make some brilliant software, but I'm done buying their substandard hardware just to have access to it. I'd love to play the next 3D Mario game on a dual shock 4.


Yeah, going third-party worked out amazingly for Sega. Remember this?






And remember this amazing moment?






And isn't it awesome that Sega is currently struggling financially and that nobody seems to like them anymore? Gotta love how great it's been for them going third-party.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

This is really simple.

Wii U has no games yet. Even Nintendo said so. But Pikmin 3 was just released, that helps. Many more are coming, albeit way too slowly.

How did Nintendo expect to support a system with no games? It's astounding. I own a Wii U. Can't wait to play games on it, other than Nintendo Land.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> And isn't it awesome that Sega is currently struggling financially and that nobody seems to like them anymore? Gotta love how great it's been for them going third-party.


Sega is no Nintendo. There's no comparison. Sega is fueled by one franchise, Sanic, while Nintendo has an arsenal.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Troll bait much? :b
> 
> Topics like this are difficult to respond to, mostly because nobody listens to any kind of reasonable logic these days. But I'll try my best to give my input on the subject and also why people are massively over-exaggerating this situation right now.
> 
> ...


I would have read this if it was 6 paragraphs shorter


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I would have read this if it was 6 paragraphs shorter


Deal with it. I write a lot because I have a lot to say. I actually know how to support my arguments instead of writing short, troll bait responses with no evidence to back up my claims. If you can't deal with that, too bad. It isn't my fault that I'm not buying the media's sweeping generalizations at the moment.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Yeah, going third-party worked out amazingly for Sega. Remember this?
> 
> ...
> 
> And isn't it awesome that Sega is currently struggling financially and that nobody seems to like them anymore? Gotta love how great it's been for them going third-party.


Obviously in my fantasy scenario Nintendo doesn't follow the Sega model in that _particular_ respect. But the fact that Sega decided to rely almost entirely on the Sonic brand, without any decent gameplay to back it up, doesn't mean that every company who transitions from hardware to third-party has to share that same fate.

And let's just say it: Sega has never been a match for Nintendo's talent base. Don't get me wrong, they made some good games back in the day, but they never made a Zelda or a Mario 64.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

exobyte said:


> Sega is no Nintendo. There's no comparison. Sega is fueled by one franchise, Sanic, while Nintendo has an arsenal.


Oh I know, but you can't deny that Sega was a better company than they are now when they were still making consoles. As far as I know, the Dreamcast was actually positioned to be very successful for Sega, but one of the reasons they chose to cut support for it had to do with the failure of the Sega Saturn and their Genesis peripherals. Basically, one of the reasons Sega dropped out of the console race was because they were too busy worrying about the competition, so they made a dumb move. But Sega also had a lot of unique franchises that seem to have either disappeared or were diluted with lackluster sequels.

And yes, I'm aware Nintendo is in the same situation somewhat with their franchises, but the "they should go third-party argument" really gets on my nerves because it shows that people just aren't as knowledgeable as they think they are. The only reasons Nintendo would go third-party is because they no longer have the financial security to support their hardware, but every year, aside from one, they've made a profit, which is more than can be said for either Microsoft or Sony. They're definitely not going to be a third-party company anytime soon.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

For the record, I'm not arguing that going third party is the best business decision for Nintendo; I'm not smart enough to know that. It's just what I personally _wish_ they would do, because I don't feel like buying their hardware but I still want to play their games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry if I sound like a fanboy or something. I'm really not. Let's just say that I'm not 100% fond of the Wii U, but to be honest, I feel the exact same way about the upcoming generation period. I just can't stand these sweeping generalizations that people make about a system that hasn't had the opportunity to show its full potential yet. I even saw articles saying the PS4 was going to be a failure as soon as it was announced. I saw people here saying they weren't even going to buy it because it had no backwards compatibility. That kind of news got me irritated because it's just flat-out wrong and a sweeping generalization about something that we have no idea is going to turn out. 

Like I said, nobody pays attention to logic, but just for once, give this some thought and see that people who are making statements like this might be eating their words next year. I'm not saying the Wii U is going to be a huge success. It may very well be a flop and I accept that possibility, but honestly, as long as it gets games I'm interested in, and it is going to be getting a lot, I'll be perfectly happy with my purchase.

I will share some good news though. Pikmin 3 is coming out in a couple of days! I'm so excited I can barely contain myself =)


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Wait till the end of 2014 and then you will see how "dead" WiiU is.
There are plenty of nintendo fans that are just waiting for the games to come out to buy the system. Let's see how wiiu does after they release the good **** to judge if its a failure or not. The 3ds isnt enough evidence???


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

160,000 Wii U's were sold since launch

Random Local Rappers with zero buzz first week numbers are higher than that _(no seriously they are)_

The console is dead bro, I don't even think the Dreamcast sold numbers as low as that.

PS4 and Xboxone will be the final nail in the coffin for the Wi U


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, I know you're trolling and probably having a good time. Can't say I blame you since the media is having an awesome time reporting the negative news. But whatever, I'll bite and give some counter thoughts, not like you'll read them, but I'm talking to more reasonable people here instead.

It definitely has sold more than 160,000 units since launch. It's about 3.6 million or something like that. I haven't been keeping up much with the sales numbers, but as Shyboy said, most people are just waiting for Nintendo's games to come out. They were supposed to be out during the launch window, but the kept getting hit with delays. They've given a bunch of different reasons why, but in the end, they wanted to make sure the games were quality and could satisfy consumer needs, something that EA sure as hell has no idea how to do.

And let's not forget, the One had _far_ more negative press and fan backlash than the Wii U did, so much that even Microsoft was forced to change the system to appease people. Even Nintendo didn't have to go that far. You're also acting like the potential audience for the Wii U is the exact same audience for the PS4/One. Most people who are interested in those systems were probably never interested in buying a Nintendo system in the first place. And yet again, I feel the need to bring up the Wii and the DS, both systems that were weaker in terms of power compared to the competition, yet ended up selling so much better.

So continue carrying one with this dead talk. Come Monday, I'm going to be having an awesome time playing Pikmin 3 instead of worrying about sales numbers or whether the thing will be dead by this time next year. I buy my game consoles to play games and have fun and I'll continue to do so in the future.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> Wait till the end of 2014 and then you will see how "dead" WiiU is.
> There are plenty of nintendo fans that are just waiting for the games to come out to buy the system. Let's see how wiiu does after they release the good **** to judge if its a failure or not. The 3ds isnt enough evidence???


Or the fact that Nintendo, who only managed to sell 22 million Gamecubes, still made a profit that generation, and if what I've seen is true, was actually even more profitable than Sony.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Troll bait much? :b
> 
> Topics like this are difficult to respond to, mostly because nobody listens to any kind of reasonable logic these days. But I'll try my best to give my input on the subject and also why people are massively over-exaggerating this situation right now.
> 
> ...


I read the entire post and I basically agree. I'm confident the Wii U will be doing much better than it has been, but I'm not so confident in the Wii U keeping up with it's direct competition, at least not this holiday season (unless Nintendo makes some significant changes) Whatever the case, the console's biggest problem is not being on the radar. While PS4 and X1 are building up hype, the Wii U is going at a different pace. Software, pricing, and advertising does seem like the console's biggest problem for the long run though. All it takes is a few great games to get the ball rolling, or at least it seems. I'm looking forward to seeing the fate of the console.

Edit: also I think they'd greatly benefit from a huge price cut this holiday season, or at least before their big first party games come out. I'd be much more confident in the fate of the console if it was more affordable. Nintendo did well by changing up the prices in some regions, but the game of business may be complicated. Nintendo claimed the console was immediately profitable so they may not fear selling relatively few consoles.

Nintendo lately hits really hard every other console. Even if the Wii U doesn't do well, I'd be on the lookout for their next console.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Trademark said:


> I read the entire post and I basically agree. I'm confident the Wii U will be doing much better than it has been, but I'm not so confident in the Wii U keeping up with it's direct competition, at least not this holiday season (unless Nintendo makes some significant changes) Whatever the case, the console's biggest problem is not being on the radar. While PS4 and X1 are building up hype, the Wii U is going at a different pace. Software, pricing, and advertising does seem like the console's biggest problem for the long run though. All it takes is a few great games to get the ball rolling, or at least it seems. I'm looking forward to seeing the fate of the console.


I do agree. They definitely need to get out with strong marketing and they need to start emphasizing the advantages of their console. As to whether they can remain competitive with the competition, that's not easy to say at the moment. I've seen plenty of speculation that both the PS4 and One are going to have similar struggles as the Wii U, and I think they might have a point.

While the PS4 has a lot of hype right now, let's face it, it's mostly for the hardcore Playstation fans, and it looks like they're even going to get some of those Xbox people. But the hardcore market isn't as big as people think it is. What they really need to do to get bigger console sales is to get everybody on board, and right now I'm not sure if that casual, less dedicated gaming market is going to be willing to jump on board right away since those aren't the people who run out and buy new systems day one like the more dedicated people do. I'm talking about Sony and Microsoft here.

I guess we'll have to wait and see whether that's true or not. I'm interested to see what happens during the holidays.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Trolling is part of the culture of video games. I remember it was the same thing back in 1991 when the SNES went up against the Sega Genesis, and it really hasn't changed. Why hasn't it changed?

Because the trolls are always 12-15 yrs old. Anyone who still says 'system x is better than system y, ha ha ha!' and is older than highschool age only has credibility to other 12 yr old trolls...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's the games that sell the Nintendo franchise. Sometimes you experiment too much and fail, that's okay, Nintendo has learned this from the past with the power glove.

At least they're willing to try new things and give the devs something to work with.

I'm looking forward to buying a Wii-U game pad to emulate games on PC with.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

lol actually caring for anything other than PC lol.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

The Wii U's just a masterpiece in dumb thinking. They released a console that all the "hardcore" gamers instantly have no interest in because it can't play the latest and biggest 3rd party games. They released it with a non-existent catalogue because they were in such a hurry to get it out before the next gen consoles, so even the people who will happily drop £250 just to play the new Zelda and Mario games are scraping for reasons to buy it. And they put off all the people who made the Wii a big success by a combination of a huge price tag and some lousy marketing that supposedly has left a lot of non-gamers thinking it's some kind of controller add-on for the Wii. With this and the debacle of XboxOne, it seems like MS and Nintendo are just falling over themselves to make PS4 the default choice for this gen.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Noll said:


> lol actually caring for anything other than PC lol.


What PC could I have bought for under £200 in 2008 that would still be able to play all the latest games great with no fuss, just put it in and play?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh please. Don't even compare this to Xbox One. In absolutely no way, shape or form are they comparable in how they've alienated consumers. Wii U basically launched with a few ****ty third-party ports by companies run by idiots and some games got delayed. That kind of sucks, but it's not that big of a deal. They've already showed off X, which looks like it's going to be one of the best games to come out next gen, and if we're even going to talk about graphics, I think the game looks pretty close to what the other systems are offering.

The Xbox One, on the other hand, could have easily destroyed the gaming industry with its inane practices, that is if it was successful despite the negative backlash. Microsoft didn't seem to have any intention of releasing a console for games, instead focusing on some TV aps nobody cared about. 

The worst thing Wii U is doing right now is being confusing. That's pretty miniscule compared to the garbage Microsoft was going to pull. And from what I've been hearing, third-party companies are just looking for excuses not to support the system. Even Ubisoft was whining about their ZombiU sales. Gee, maybe the game didn't sell well because it wasn't any good in the first place. If you make crap, it'll sell like crap. Make something more compelling and maybe people would be willing to buy your products, but like I said, more and more companies are just going downhill because their management has no idea what it's doing anymore.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

> The Wii U's just a masterpiece in dumb thinking. They released a console that all the "hardcore" gamers instantly have no interest in because it can't play the latest and biggest 3rd party games.


I don't think it's a case of the Wii U not being able to play the latest 3rd Party games. I think it's more that the 3rd parties don't want to put the effort to program their games for Nintendo's architecture. But none of this justifies the 3rd parties coming up with claims about sales, and specs that aren't good enough.



> They released it with a non-existent catalogue because they were in such a hurry to get it out before the next gen consoles, so even the people who will happily drop £250 just to play the new Zelda and Mario games are scraping for reasons to buy it.


This is definitely true. Nintendo's games are late in coming, and it's nobody's fault but theirs. Of course, they aren't the only ones in delaying software. It wouldn't surprise me if software is also delayed for MS and PS4. It's the nature of a new console transition. But once the games are released, this becomes a moot point.



> And they put off all the people who made the Wii a big success by a combination of a huge price tag and some lousy marketing that supposedly has left a lot of non-gamers thinking it's some kind of controller add-on for the Wii. With this and the debacle of XboxOne, it seems like MS and Nintendo are just falling over themselves to make PS4 the default choice for this gen.


I think many casual consumers have little reason to buy a Wii U at this point, never mind that it's $350. But casual consumers also bought the PS3 for Blu-ray, and Sony will not have this segment of buyers for the PS4. MS also have their problems with price, kinect, DRM, etc.
I just get that feeling that Nintendo's drought is not just specifically hitting Nintendo, it might as well be the start of a trend that hits all of video games.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Micronian said:


> I don't think it's a case of the Wii U not being able to play the latest 3rd Party games. I think it's more that the 3rd parties don't want to put the effort to program their games for Nintendo's architecture. But none of this justifies the 3rd parties coming up with claims about sales, and specs that aren't good enough.


Why would they put the effort in? The Wii and Wii U are so far away from Sony and MS's consoles that they'd have to spend a huge amount of time and money into it. It takes them long enough to make a game for 360 and PS3, with a lot of problems with one console or the other. That would be nothing compared to downscaling it enough that it could play on Nintendo's consoles well.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Luna Sea said:


> What PC could I have bought for under £200 in 2008 that would still be able to play all the latest games great with no fuss, just put it in and play?


i realize. sorry for acting so rude, i'm rude sometimes.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I heard today that the factory that makes the console's RAM modules is having to close as they're making a loss due to low sales.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm just buying the wii u so I can play bayonetta 2 that's all but I'm gonna stick with the ps3 but i need to buy one first


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> I'm just buying the wii u so I can play bayonetta 2 that's all but I'm gonna stick with the ps3 but i need to buy one first


Is it not on the other consoles?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Is it not on the other consoles?


when Wii U goes the dreamcast route it will be


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> when Wii U goes the dreamcast route it will be


I hope so, I really enjoyed the first game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll just leave this here










Yup, a company that's consistently making a bigger profit than the other two companies is definitely in danger of going third-party. Sony with its failing Vita and the fact that they've had to sell off studios and shut others down just to make money and the fact that their credit rating is officially junk status is definitely going to be the king of next gen. Yup, it's going to happen.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Tabris said:


> I hope so, I really enjoyed the first game.


It's not going to happen. Nintendo is funding and publishing the game themselves. Even Platinum is telling people that they should probably ask for a PS3 Zelda port as well if they want Bayonetta 2 on other systems.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's not going to happen. Nintendo is funding and publishing the game themselves. Even Platinum is telling people that they should probably ask for a PS3 Zelda port as well if they want Bayonetta 2 on other systems.


Guess I'll never play it then :no


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Tabris said:


> Guess I'll never play it then :no


Than you're not a real fan


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Than you're not a real fan


Heh, so be it. I'm not paying ~£300 for one game :b


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

"Real fan" can generally be replaced with "sucker" when you're talking about something you have to pay for.

A Target advert posted on another forum: (yeah, they should have gone with Wii2) (Edit: Yeah, that's a Wii U tablet sitting on a Wii)


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot how much console games cost.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Is it not on the other consoles?


no it's only on wii u because playstation and xbox refused to put on their consoles and the wii was the only one that was willing to take bayonnetta 2 so thanks to wii we get a bayonnetta squeal
the wii u cost 200 -250 dollars
I was pissed too when i found out about it but I really enjoy bayonnetta so i'll buy it just for that . I guess platinum games and the wii are really close since they also made mad world the a long time ago only for wii too .


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't find the Bayonetta 2 situation to be a huge deal personally. Games jump platforms all the time. There's very few exclusives these days. The only way to guarantee an exclusive is to fund and publish it yourself, plus Nintendo also said they wanted to try to get that hardcore audience. Whether they're successful or not, nobody knows, but in all honesty, there are a lot more Wii U games that interest me than PS4 games right now. 

I don't see it as a betrayal or a terrible thing. I just see it as a missed opportunity by the other companies. On the bright side, Platinum has hinted that they do have PS4/One games in development, so don't look at them as abandoning other platforms.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I might buy a Wii U when it becomes fully hackable and I'm able to play games like Mario and Zelda for free


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> no it's only on wii u because playstation and xbox refused to put on their consoles and the wii was the only one that was willing to take bayonnetta 2 so thanks to wii we get a bayonnetta squeal
> the wii u cost 200 -250 dollars
> I was pissed too when i found out about it but I really enjoy bayonnetta so i'll buy it just for that . I guess platinum games and the wii are really close since they also made mad world the a long time ago only for wii too .


It's ~£250 ($380) here D:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyways, as a Wii U owner, I would recommend getting one. I wasn't too sure if I was going to love it at first, but it really is the kind of system that you need to experience first before you can judge it. Miiverse is really addictive. I spent a few hours this morning doing some lighthearted trolling :b

The basic edition is $299 and I recommend that over the deluxe one. The deluxe is a waste of money. $350 is too much and there's not that many benefits you get from it. You get some digital discount, but it's marginal. Nintendoland isn't fun unless you have friends, something that an SA sufferer like me can't hope to achieve. If you plan on buying a lot of games digitally, you're going to need external storage regardless because of how much space these files take up. If you only buy physical games, the basic storage is more than enough space. 

Also, if you live in Canada, the basic edition is on sale at Walmart for $199. That's the best possible price you're going to get for a while. Seriously, take advantage of the lackluster Wii U sales and look for these deals. I got mine on sale. I just hope there's a more steady stream of content for next year.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm getting the wii u I remember when playstation 3 came out and people were acting the same way as they did now and all the cool games came out for it and everyone started to like it you will not know until you try it .


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I want one real badly for the new games coming out, but I already got a 3DS and am broke.

I can only hope the system is alright, if I do spend the rest I have on it.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Wii U games I would like:
Windwaker HD
Smash Bros

One of them I'm playing right now on GameCube, albeit not HD, and the other I'll just get the 3DS version.

No reason for me to get a Wii U.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Even better. Apparently some target stores in Canada are selling the basic edition for $149.99, probably for clearance. Seriously, anybody in Canada who is remotely interested, now is your time to jump on this deal. That's the best possible price you're going to find this thing at.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Even better. Apparently some target stores in Canada are selling the basic edition for $149.99, probably for clearance. Seriously, anybody in Canada who is remotely interested, now is your time to jump on this deal. That's the best possible price you're going to find this thing at.


I plan on Buying a Wii U as soon as I get back to Canada from Japan. The basic edition is perfectly fine, because when I return to Japan I can get fancier peripherals than just a gamepad charger/holder. Japan is incredible for Nintendo accessories (and especially licenced merchandise).


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I just wish Nintendo would hurry up and make some games! I hate waiting. >_>


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

HappyFriday said:


> I just wish Nintendo would hurry up and make some games! I hate waiting. >_>


Pikmin 3. This just came out and I highly recommend it, if it appeals to you.

Check out The Wonderful 101 as well. It's coming out pretty soon. It's like Viewtiful Joe meets Pikmin. It was created by the same guy who made Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Nobody cares about a Pikmin 3.


People want a proper Zelda sequel that isn't an HD remake, Super Mario Galaxy 3 and maybe some brand new IPs since Nintendo has been putting out the same games for almost 30 years now


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Nobody cares about a Pikmin 3.
> 
> People want a proper Zelda sequel that isn't an HD remake, Super Mario Galaxy 3 and maybe some brand new IPs since Nintendo has been putting out the same games for almost 30 years now


You're not trolling hard enough!:no


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Pikmin 3. This just came out and I highly recommend it, if it appeals to you.
> 
> Check out The Wonderful 101 as well. It's coming out pretty soon. It's like Viewtiful Joe meets Pikmin. It was created by the same guy who made Viewtiful Joe.


I'm gonna have to save up. :/ I checked out the trailer for Pikmin 3. It's different but I'll try it out.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> *People want a proper Zelda sequel that isn't an HD remake*


Please this. Link between worlds seems cool, but I'd like to buy more than just wind waker and SSB4 on a wii u.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I could not care more about Pikmin 3. I guess the series doesn't have many diehard fans, but I might be one. I love the strategy and exploration involved, and it's actually one of the more challenging Ninty franchises.

But yes, I also want the next Zelda. Skyward was good but didn't cut the mustard. I've been craving a truly creative Zelda ever since Wind Waker, but the series lost its balls.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I want a Wii U, but it's far too expensive. I think almost everything Nintendo has done relating to the Wii U was a terrible idea. I'm a geek so I would probably love to own a Wii U and I'm sure sales will rise at least slightly next year, but it still seems like an epic fail. A huge price cut will redeem the console though.

I don't think Nintendo has to develop a console that exist within the same realm as the X1 or PS4 (spec wise), but Nintendo dropped the ball in many other ways.

Sort of off topic...next gen is all around a bit underwhelming though.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

I have had the wii u for a few months now, only own mario bros u and tekken tag 2... waiting on a Zelda. May try Pikmin 3


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I read somewhere they're releasing more games for it in the coming months. And a rumored price drop might revive this dying console


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

They should make the gamepad more of an add-on then a main controller. If they sold the system without the gamepad and just the pro controller they can cut the price of the system drastically and offer a bundle with both controllers. If any wiiu owner wants the extra features and play games like warioware then they just go buy the pad separate if they didn't get the bundle. I think this would make the system more cheaper to buy and more appealing imo.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I plan on buying a Wii U once they release a new Zelda game for it. I would like to play Pikmin 3, but it's not enough for me to drop a couple hundred bucks on right now. Aside from that, they have no games that I really want at the moment. Not even Wind Waker HD. I mean, it looks amazing, but I have Wind Waker, I have a Gamecube, I really don't have the cash to drop on a remake.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys should seriously check out The Wonderful 101. I just saw the direct today and it looks epically badass. But this is Hideki Kamiya we're talking about. He's never made a bad game. It's like Devil May Cry + Bayonetta + Pikmin all rolled into one sweet, delicious package.

Check out this trailer and try to tell me it doesn't look good.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You guys should seriously check out The Wonderful 101. I just saw the direct today and it looks epically badass. But this is Hideki Kamiya we're talking about. He's never made a bad game. It's like Devil May Cry + Bayonetta + Pikmin all rolled into one sweet, delicious package.
> 
> Check out this trailer and try to tell me it doesn't look good.


It doesn't look good. In my opinion

That does not remind me of DMC or Bayonetta


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You guys should seriously check out The Wonderful 101. I just saw the direct today and it looks epically badass. But this is Hideki Kamiya we're talking about. He's never made a bad game. It's like Devil May Cry + Bayonetta + Pikmin all rolled into one sweet, delicious package.
> 
> Check out this trailer and try to tell me it doesn't look good.


Looks nice, but I don't understand what's going on. It shifts too fast, they speak too quickly, there are too many characters to keep track of, and they sound like some cartoon right out of Nickelodeon.

I'll pass. It's not my kind of game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Micronian said:


> Looks nice, but I don't understand what's going on. It shifts too fast, they speak too quickly, there are too many characters to keep track of, and they sound like some cartoon right out of Nickelodeon.
> 
> I'll pass. It's not my kind of game.


It's the kind of game you need to play to understand. I just played the demo and it's pretty much what I expected. It's crazy hard to play because the controls and gameplay are very unique, but you can tell they designed this game to be exactly that. It's a difficult to master game and I'm glad it exists. It does feel like Devil May Cry in a way, just with tons more to master in combat.

If people think it sucks, that's just them. I've seen a lot of positive feedback from people who played it and from my experience, it'll appeal to those who are looking for a very challenging, difficult to master game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Something else I feel like sharing. Analysts and critics have been saying that Nintendo should go third-party or make iPhone games.

Guess who just did that.






I think Nintendo values their franchises a ton more than Sony ever will.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Once the console becomes fully hackable more people will buy it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Something else I feel like sharing. Analysts and critics have been saying that Nintendo should go third-party or make iPhone games.
> 
> Guess who just did that.
> 
> I think Nintendo values their franchises a ton more than Sony ever will.


Well, to be fair, doesn't Sony also make cellphones? Sony software to play on a Sony phone (as well as other phones, of course) doesn't sound all that far-fetched.


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

They said the 3DS is doing fairly well. I can tell you people were saying the same thing about the 3DS upon it's release. Like the Wii U, it did not have any major titles coming out. It took about 6 months for Nintendo to release a good line-up of games. The Wii U will do a lot better when they follow suit with the 3DS. There will probably be a price drop along with new titles coming out fairly soon.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

elektrified said:


> They said the 3DS is doing fairly well. I can tell you people were saying the same thing about the 3DS upon it's release. Like the Wii U, it did not have any major titles coming out. It took about 6 months for Nintendo to release a good line-up of games. The Wii U will do a lot better when they follow suit with the 3DS. There will probably be a price drop along with new titles coming out fairly soon.


The main problem with this comparison is that the 3DS doesn't have a lot of competition in the handheld market. If Vita had really taken off, Nintendo would've had a much harder time, but it didn't. On the home console side for the next several months everyone's attention is going to be focused on the Xbox One and PS4 launches. Nintendo is _really_ going to have to bring it in terms of games if they want to get noticed while that's happening.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

In my view, if they didn't call it " Wii U ", and make it look near identical to the original Wii, many people will not think of it as an attachment, Nintendo should have made it clear via advertising " new next gen console ", and push a Mario Galaxy 3 at launch with a Zelda or a Pokemon game. 

They also should have dropped backwards compatibility, it's holding the Wii U back, Nintendo should have went x86 like Xbox one and PS4 to ensure easy 3rd party games on top of a modern cpu/apu instead of their gamecube X3 OC processor. 

System sellers such as Galaxy,Metroid,Mario kart,Zelda should have been out last holiday season, not 2014.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Once the console becomes fully hackable more people will buy it.


Indeed. I'm still content with my hacked Wii atm. Unlimited free games and 4-player mayhem.. it's still got another few years of life left in it. Mostly I use it as a media center, though, with both Netflix and WiiMC.


----------

